# Infant baptism and non-believing parents...



## travis (Jan 10, 2007)

Leading off of my statement about my belief in infant baptism yesterday, I will ask this question. Are the same covenantal status and engrafting occuring when an infant of unregenerate parents is baptized?


----------



## travis (Jan 10, 2007)

For example... a mother, baptized in the catholic church, marries an unbaptized man. They have a child and have them baptized in the catholic church as well.


----------



## MW (Jan 10, 2007)

Man cannot know if the parent is regenerate. If the parent is a member of the visible church, then baptism (the promise) belongs to them and to their children. An interest in the covenant is the sole basis for baptising (administering the covenant to) infants. One generation of Israelites were overthrown in the wilderness, but God the Lord remained the God of their children and brought them into the promised land.


----------

